# Omega 3 Fish Oil Cure?



## Senin

I have just recently discovered something that has worked great for me----- at least so far. I have heard that Omega 3 Fish Oil was supposed to be good for IBS. I have started taking 3 in the morning and 1 at night. So far, my IBS has been no problem. I think it is suppose to be an anit-inflammatory so that helps with the IBS-D part. And, is suppose to relieve the constipation part, so with both sides taken care of--- life is a lot better. For the past week I have had regular BM in the morning and that is it---- no further D. So far, I am trying to be cautious, everything is good.


----------



## painbgone

My husband swears by Fish Oil for all health problems--he has IBS D and doesn't ever complain. Now, I used to be IBS-A but lately D, since taking antibiotics. I'm thinking the anti-inflammatory aspects of Fish Oil should be good--but not sure if they will affect my D.Any ideas from the moderators?


----------



## Senin

I have been trying Fish Oil for a few weeks now (about 3-4 tablets a day). My constipation is gone. I have almost regular morning BM's (only missed one morning). The serious D is gone. There has only been one day when I had uncomfortable BM. I had to go twice within a 30 min period. Which sure beats what it was previously--- terrible D for 2 hours until everything was out and waiting for my bowels to stop being irritated (and that would happen a couple times a week). So far, it seems to be working for me.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Oil from foods (fish oil, olive oil, etc) shouldn't be lubricating the colon as it is normally all absorbed by the body so is helping indirectly, either for constipation or diarrhea.Now adding fat to the diet can increase diarrhea because of how the colon reacts to the stomach saying it ate a bunch of fat, but the fat should still all be absorbed.I'm not sure if we know exactly why it works for most of the healthy things they say it works for, but there are a number of speculations like inflammation, etc.Sweetpinkpeas--If you are not absorbing fat you need to have a fecal fat test done (which can be unpleasant as you would need to eat a high fat diet for a few days). However, if you maintain weight well, it is less likely that the fat came out with the stool. Mucus can increase with diarrhea and can look oily in the toilet.


----------



## janetmtt

KathleenWould flax oil have a similar effect like fish oils? And would the flax oil help constipation sufferers?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Flax oil is similar to fish oil, but I don't know if it has the data to show that health effects-wise it is identical, even if some people say it is the vegan equivalent of fish oils.I dunno how much it would help, but it probably wouldn't hurt so it may be worth a try.Whole ground flax seeds also have the fiber in it as well as the oil and may be helpful for those that do better with more fiber.K.


----------



## Senin

The regular morning BM's continue (which used to be a rarity for me), then I am good for the whole day. Only one catch though. When I wake up in the morning I have no sense of needing to BM. During breakfast it suddenly comes on and I think I need to go within about 5 minutes. This could be inconvenient if out. But the regularity has been unbelieveable, for me.


----------



## masterplan

What dose are you taking?I've got 1000mg capsules and I've started on them today. Took 2 this morning, is that about right?


----------



## Senin

masterplan said:


> What dose are you taking?I've got 1000mg capsules and I've started on them today. Took 2 this morning, is that about right?


What I have says "1000 mg Concentrated Fish Oil with 300 mg Omega-3 Fatty Acids". It has 180 mg of EPA and 120 mg of DHA.Actually I think I should move this to the IBS-C section. This seems to help constipation more than anything else. I am now unbelievably regular-- every day. Before my problem used to be I would be constipated for about 4 days then have bad D. I think the mere fact of being regular helps my D.I have been taking 3 after the morning BM and 1 before bed. It is probably better to start of with low amounts and work up.


----------



## DorothyWolf

Senin said:


> I have just recently discovered something that has worked great for me----- at least so far. I have heard that Omega 3 Fish Oil was supposed to be good for IBS. I have started taking 3 in the morning and 1 at night. So far, my IBS has been no problem. I think it is suppose to be an anit-inflammatory so that helps with the IBS-D part. And, is suppose to relieve the constipation part, so with both sides taken care of--- life is a lot better. For the past week I have had regular BM in the morning and that is it---- no further D. So far, I am trying to be cautious, everything is good.


Wow, maybe I don't take enough Omega 3. I started taking Omega-3 Krill oil 300 mg because fish oil gives me an odor. However, I haven't noticed any improvements (other than the lack of odor) to my bowel movements. I am definately game for giving the fish oil another try. I have liquid softgel fish oil 1200 mg per softgel. What strength have you been taking? I'm anxious to give this another try, even though I hate swollowing those enormous pills.


----------



## Trudyg

We take cod liver oil, flavored w/ lemon. Tastes like lemon pledge. Has done wonders for husband's skin issues, I take it for the oil/vitamins it has. We can tell that, shortly after we take a spoonful, we're both heading down the hall. No D, just normal movement. And we don't get fishy burps or any odor at all, even seems that the stool is less odorous. The one site said you can slowly increase the dosage until you notice that you bruise easily, then back off a little and that's your optimum dose. We only take a (table?) spoon full each morning.


----------



## lkrause3950

I have had IBS-D for the last 10+ years and up until now have had to just deal with "episodes" as they came and just treat the symptoms when they happened which has been rough on me. Does anyone know if Fish Oil helps with diarrhea or is it just good with constipation? Id love to have some relief from the weekly episodes!!


----------



## tatiana_b

I have IBS-D also and have found that fish oil helps greatly. I started taking it about 8 months ago after reading that is has been show to reduce body-wide inflammation. I have many food sensitivities in addition to the IBS, so inflammatory reactions are a big deal for me. The last few days I was a bad girl and didnt take my omega 3 - wow, was I uncomfortable! I take 1 omega 3 with dinner (about 500 mg) and it is a perfect dose for me. The brand I use is NOW Foods as they are allergy friendly (no wheat, gluten, corn, soy, etc.) I highly recommend them!


----------



## lkrause3950

Senin said:


> I have just recently discovered something that has worked great for me----- at least so far. I have heard that Omega 3 Fish Oil was supposed to be good for IBS. I have started taking 3 in the morning and 1 at night. So far, my IBS has been no problem. I think it is suppose to be an anit-inflammatory so that helps with the IBS-D part. And, is suppose to relieve the constipation part, so with both sides taken care of--- life is a lot better. For the past week I have had regular BM in the morning and that is it---- no further D. So far, I am trying to be cautious, everything is good.


I have suffered from IBS-D for 15 years....is there a certain number one should take per day to help IBS-D? I know most supplements have instructions on the bottle for one per day (or something to that effect) but Im wondering if that changes if one is taking it to help treat IBS-D. After the last month of up to 15 "flare ups" per month, and trying things like drinking aloe vera juice every morning to eating Activia every morning with little to no results, I need to try something new. Thanks for any & all help everyone!


----------



## S78

Fish oil has also helped me. I think the reduction in inflammation has helped reduce the need to go to the bathroom throughout the day (I have PI-IBS-D), as well as the "incomplete" bowel movement feeling.


----------



## lkrause3950

S78 said:


> Fish oil has also helped me. I think the reduction in inflammation has helped reduce the need to go to the bathroom throughout the day (I have PI-IBS-D), as well as the "incomplete" bowel movement feeling.


I see. I havent noticed the "episodes" connected to any particular type of food or food group but they happen totally randomly...with anything. So it makes it hard to eliminate any particular irritant. I do have a few trigger foods but they dont always cause episodes...dairy and anything tomato based. But Ive eaten spaghetti (without Parmesan cheese) and been just fine...while other times Im not. Its weird. I may have to try Fish Oil. Do you go by the dosing on the bottle or change it up? Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Noca

I don't see any change to my diarhea but I will gladly just keep pumping my body full of nutrition. I take 4 or 5 1000mg fish oils a day. I will leave it to my body to decide what it feels is benefical.


----------



## vanilla_bean

I've noticed my entire body responds very well to eating salmon. My eczema is decreased and bowel movements are improved. I eat salmon 4-6x/week now.


----------



## Noca

I take 4 x 1200mg Omega 3 fish oil gel caps from costco daily, and my IBS is still terrible as ever, but that is most likely caused by the roundworm infection i am fighting. However my skin has really cleared up and all my acne just dissappeared in just a month or two.


----------



## Noca

I take 4 x 1200mg Omega 3 fish oil gel caps from costco daily, and my IBS is still terrible as ever, but that is most likely caused by the roundworm infection i am fighting. However my skin has really cleared up and all my acne just dissappeared in just a month or two.


----------

